# Beryl vs. Compiz, or Beryl feat. Compiz

## NightDragon

Hallo zusammen!

Einfach aus Interesse heraus und weil es mich etwas zum Nachdenken gebracht hat, wollte ich mal wissen, wie Ihr über das Thema denkt.

Beryl and Compiz merge.. BaCm

Bitte beteiligt euch an der Umfrage!

Greets,

Nighty

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich hab "Ob Beryl oder Compiz: Ich finde beides sinnlos" gewählt  :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

Naja, sinnlos ist es schon, aber auch lustig.

----------

## misterjack

Hier mal die News dazu: http://www.golem.de/0704/51558.html

Ich sehs als positiven Schritt.

----------

## NightDragon

*hehe* Naja ich find die Fensterübersicht, wo Beryl alle Fenster als Auswahl anzeigt, sehr nützlich. Genauso die "Show Desktop" Funktion.

Der Rest ist nur Spielerei für mich  :Wink: 

Und btw... ja ich gebe es zu. Ich bin Beryl-User *gg*

----------

## misterjack

Der Zoom ist auch sinnvoll, wenn mal wieder ein $WEB-Designer meint, jeder hätte ne 800x600 Auflösung. Ist praktischer als die Browser-eigenen-Schrift-Zooms unter Beryl. Oder wenn sich n Flash-Video nicht vergrößern lässt.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Der Zoom ist auch sinnvoll, wenn mal wieder ein $WEB-Designer meint, jeder hätte ne 800x600 Auflösung. Ist praktischer als die Browser-eigenen-Schrift-Zooms unter Beryl. Oder wenn sich n Flash-Video nicht vergrößern lässt.

 

++

Auch das mit der Sammelfensteransicht.

Mit Beryl lässt sich sehr viel angenehmer Multitasken.

Und die Transparenten-Emerald Rahmen ohne Symbole finde ich einfach schick. Sie erscheinen nur wenn man mit der Maus drüber geht.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Der Zoom ist auch sinnvoll, wenn mal wieder ein $WEB-Designer meint, jeder hätte ne 800x600 Auflösung. Ist praktischer als die Browser-eigenen-Schrift-Zooms unter Beryl. Oder wenn sich n Flash-Video nicht vergrößern lässt.

 

mein opera hat einen Zoom Knopf, mit dem der ganze Inhalt gezoomt werden kann   :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

Ich finde Beryl ist überladen und damit nicht wirklich brauchbar. Compiz hat seit einiger Zeit diese bescheuerte Tastenkombination für "Expose" (warum nicht Alt+Tab bzw. F10), ausserdem schmeisst Compiz da wieder auseinander sobald man die Tasten loslässt, was beim der Verwendung eher ein Hindernis ist.

Hätte man da von Anfang an mehr mit den Teams der beiden Desktops und deren Fenstermanager gearbeitet, gäbe es da jetzt schon bessere und stabilere Lösungen. Deswegen eher das harte Urteil: beide sinnlos

----------

## dakjo

Beides sinnlos, Spielerei. Ich mein hey eyecady. Aber nach 30min, hab ich das alles wieder aus gemacht.

Wenn das irgendwann mal wirklich schnell, stabil und ohne viel resourcenverbrauch abgeht ok. 

In Vista hab ich die ********* auch gleich deaktiviert.

----------

## misterjack

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> mein opera hat einen Zoom Knopf, mit dem der ganze Inhalt gezoomt werden kann  

 

Hat aber kein Antialising  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   mein opera hat einen Zoom Knopf, mit dem der ganze Inhalt gezoomt werden kann   
> 
> Hat aber kein Antialising 

 

Bis auf den gezoomten Bilder sieht alles gut aus. Aber das ist kein Grund, finde ich, um ein 3D Desktop zu nutzen. Einen richtigen Vorteil von 3D Desktops gegenüber meinem Fluxbox sehe  ich da nicht, klar sieht mein Fluxbox "armseelig", dafür 100% leistungsfähig und super schnell und beim Arbeiten (programmieren, server/router administrieren) brauche ich solche Geschichten wie Transparency & Co nicht.

edit: Danke @firefly, da wichtigste Wort hat gefehlt.

----------

## firefly

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*    *pablo_supertux wrote:*   mein opera hat einen Zoom Knopf, mit dem der ganze Inhalt gezoomt werden kann   
> 
> Hat aber kein Antialising  
> 
> Bis auf den gezoomten Bilder sieht alles gut aus. Aber das ist kein Grund, finde ich, um ein 3D Desktop zu nutzen. Einen richtigen Vorteil von 3D Desktops gegenüber meinem Fluxbox sehe  ich da nicht, klar sieht mein Fluxbox "armseelig", dafür 100% leistungsfähig und super schnell und beim Arbeiten (programmieren, server/router administrieren) brauche ich solche Geschichten wie Transparency & Co.

 

wie denn nu? brauchst du Transparency & Co oder nicht? 

ich denke da fehlt ein "nicht" nach dem "Transparency & Co"  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich denke da fehlt ein "nicht" nach dem "Transparency & Co" 

 

so ist es   :Very Happy: 

----------

## misterjack

Klar ist es kein Grund, möchte auch niemanden was aufdrängeln  :Wink: 

----------

## NightDragon

Beryl läuft bei mir schnell, stabil und ohne Probleme.

Das einzige Problem, dass ich hatte, war neulich eines mit den Libs bzgl. X.

Aber das ist bei Gentoo ohnehin ab und an ein Problem.

----------

## manuels

Ich habe mich jetzt erstmal von Beryl verabschiedet da es zur Zeit bei mir (mit den Nvidia-Treibern) nicht stabil läuft. Immer wieder startet X sich neu.

Ich warte mal lieber, bis eine neue Version raus kommt, daher bleibt es auch erstmal bei mir im world-File.

----------

## franzf

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Ich habe mich jetzt erstmal von Beryl verabschiedet da es zur Zeit bei mir (mit den Nvidia-Treibern) nicht stabil läuft. Immer wieder startet X sich neu.
> 
> Ich warte mal lieber, bis eine neue Version raus kommt, daher bleibt es auch erstmal bei mir im world-File.

 

Bist du vielleicht KDE-User? Wenn ja läuft bei dir auch yakuake?

Ich hab mal bissl gegoogelt und bin auf ein paar Links gestoßen, wo heftig diskutiert wurde, wer jetzt schuld ist (leider grad keine Links...). Scheint aber mit yakuake zu tun zu haben. Ich hab es nicht getestet, da ich keine Lust (und nicht den Nerv) habe länger als 15 Minuten ohne diesem genialen tool zu arbeiten  :Wink:  Aber vielleicht sieht es bei dir ja anders aus...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Ampheus

Zum Thema KDE+Beryl+Yakuake kann ich nur sagen, dass diese Kombination hier fehlerfrei läuft.

Das einzige Problem, was ich zur Zeit habe ist, dass wenn ein neues Fenster (egal welches Programm) geöffnet wird, erst nichts zu sehen ist. Das Fenster ist blank und erst richtig benutzbar, wenn ich einmal die Größe des Fensters verändert habe.

Dieses Problem habe ich aber auch erst seit xorg 7.2. Ich hoffe einfach mal auf Besserung.

----------

## treor

für beryl user und hat sicher vorteile gesimmt..

beryl ist bei mir allerdings zur zeit deaktiviert... war nicht mehr einsatzfähig und ich hab keine zeit grad das problem zu suchen :/ 

bei 1gb ram + geforce 6600gt mit 128mb memory läuft mir der ram voll und es ruckelt nurnoch :/

aber ansonnsten sinnvoll und geil anzusehn  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Zum Thema KDE+Beryl+Yakuake kann ich nur sagen, dass diese Kombination hier fehlerfrei läuft.
> 
> Das einzige Problem, was ich zur Zeit habe ist, dass wenn ein neues Fenster (egal welches Programm) geöffnet wird, erst nichts zu sehen ist. Das Fenster ist blank und erst richtig benutzbar, wenn ich einmal die Größe des Fensters verändert habe.
> 
> Dieses Problem habe ich aber auch erst seit xorg 7.2. Ich hoffe einfach mal auf Besserung.

 

Erstaunlich. Bei mir geht es leider nicht. Komplett ~x86.

Das Problem trat früher nur auf, wenn ich unter yakuake die bash stark "belastet" habe.

Also  cpustress oder nen emerge Vorgang.

Seit einiger Zeit habe ich nun das Problem, dass immer beim Show/Hide der X sich abschießt...

Tobi

----------

## manuels

hmm, komisch.

Wenn ich erst beryl starte und danach yakuake ausführe, scheint es zu laufen  :Confused: 

----------

